# HomeBBQ.com Cooking Class Lake City FL



## Bobberqer (Jun 27, 2007)

HomeBBQ.com Cooking Class Lake City FL  


Kevin Bevington, Home BBQ Competition Team, FBA President, and former FBA team of the Year, ( and all around good guy)will be having a comeptition cooking class 


 It will be July 27 & 28th at the Lake City Shrine Club, Lake City FL.. If anyone needs information please let me know, or you can find it on his website... HomeBBQ.com

Many who took itlast year, actually came back to beat him in several competitions.. It's a great class


----------

